# Dol Goldur/Amon Lanc



## Sauron (Dec 30, 2012)

What's the story behind this fortress? I understand the the silvan elves under Oropher (Thranduil's father) once dwelt at Amon Lanc and in what was then southern Greenwood during the Second Age (and perhaps earlier?) before they moved further north to avoid possible conflict with the elves under Galadriel and Celeborn at Lorien, and the dwarves at Khazad Dum (later Moria).

After he came back after losing his Ring, did Sauron build a fortress atop Amon Lanc that became Dol Goldur, or did he take over an existing fortress that had been abandoned?


----------



## Sulimo (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Sauron, as I understand things Amon Lanc is the name of the hill (bald hill). I personally think that he razed Oropher's city, and built the fortress of Dol Guldor. However, that is not exactly consistent with his style: Minas Tirith and Minas Ithil. So, it could go either way.


----------

